# Thermometer install



## hawgheaven (Jun 18, 2007)

Over Father's Day weekend, I finally got around to installing the two 3" dial temp guages on my CG. I installed them at either end of the lid, just above the grate surface. 

I fired up the smoker and did some beer butt chickens (sorry, no pix). I removed all three of the tuning plates this time, and found the temperatures at both ends to be within 5 degrees. I put the ET-73 probe in the middle of the grates, it read pretty close to what the dials were telling me. All-in-all, I'm very pleased with this mod. Unfortunately, I think the tuning plates for this smoker are not necessary... but the baffle works beautifully.

I'll try to get some pix up later today of the guages install.


----------



## mdgoos (Jun 18, 2007)

How did you install them?  I have been needing to put a couple thermometors on my smoker but wasnt sure how to do it.


----------



## hawgheaven (Jun 18, 2007)

The guages have a 2 1/2" stem, and there's a threaded section with a nut. All you have to do is drill a hole, slide it into the hole and install the nut and tighten.

Unfortunately, with these guages, I needed 13/16" holes and did not have a drill that size. Off to Lowes I went and bought a 7/8" hole saw (the closest size I could find).

BTW, I found these guages on ebay...


----------



## mdgoos (Jun 18, 2007)

Where do you buy the at?


----------



## mdgoos (Jun 18, 2007)

Do they have them at stores like lowes or home depot or just on the internet?


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 18, 2007)

I believe I saw them at Lowes - could have been Home Depot I get confussled with the two.


----------



## chris_harper (Jun 19, 2007)

i got the smaller one just like that, old smokey brand. i bought mine at my local academy store; they were $9 each, plus tax. i had to drill a 3/8" hole for mine.


----------



## hawgheaven (Jun 19, 2007)

I've looked all over locally and couldn't find them, neither the 2" nor the 3". I found several of both on ebay and decided to go with the bigger ones because they have a calibration feature.

Plus, my eyes ain't what they used to be...


----------



## watery eyes (Jun 19, 2007)

I ws just pricing those on Ebay last night - the Old Smoky brand - hoping I can find some at a local big box or hardware store.


----------



## chris_harper (Jun 19, 2007)

i have seen thermometers at my local super wal-mart. in the section where all the charcoal, bagged wood chunks, lighter fluid, and bbq gadgets are at. they also have high heat black paint for $3 can there too. i am going to be trying _it_ out.


----------



## watery eyes (Jun 19, 2007)

For some reason they don't stock the same items at our Walmarts as they do in other parts of the country. Certain items have more demand in particular regions compared to others.

Truth is that there are more grillers than smokers around here...


----------



## hawgheaven (Jun 19, 2007)

...here's a pic of the dual guage install as promised... Better late than never!


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 20, 2007)

That should work out great Hawg! Looks good too!


----------



## hawgheaven (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks Debi, they actually work very well. I might have to go get another smoker to tinker with... I am running out of things to do to this one!


----------



## mdgoos (Jun 20, 2007)

Dawg
How do you make sure that there is not any space where you put it in?  Did you seal it in any way?


----------



## ammjr (Jun 20, 2007)

Hey Hawg-

I'm *really* interested in doing this mod on my CG.  How high up from the lip did you drill into the lid?  It's a dumb question, I know - but it'd be my luck I drill too shallow and have probes on the grates.  Thanks for the help!
 - Anthony


----------



## hawgheaven (Jun 20, 2007)

My grates' cooking surfaces are pretty much level with the front edge of the cooking chamber where the lip of the lid rests when closed. I measured from there up far enough so the nut cleared the lip on the lid when installed. That puts the probe off the cooking surface.

I did not seal it, it is a close enough fit that no heat or smoke escapes.


----------



## hawgheaven (Jun 20, 2007)

No problem! It ended up being 1.5" up from the lower edge of the lid and 3.5" over from each side.


----------



## mdgoos (Jun 20, 2007)

and where did you say you got them from?


----------



## hawgheaven (Jun 20, 2007)

I got them off ebay...


----------



## ammjr (Jun 20, 2007)

Sweet!  Thanks, Hawg!  I just picked up 2 of them at Wal*Mart - now I just need to stop at Lowes and grab the right size hole bit.  I'm doing this mod ASAP so I'm ready for Saturday's ribs!


----------



## hawgheaven (Jun 20, 2007)

Glad I could help! Hey, if you haven't done so already, while you are at Lowes, pick up a piece of 3.5" flexible dryer vent hose and a hose clamp and do the chimney mod:


----------



## mdgoos (Jun 21, 2007)

I found a thrmometor at walmart too that said i needed a 7/8 hole but i asked everyone in walmart and no one knew the conversion (if there is one) and they didnt have a drill bit that size.  Any one know what i need to do?  I want to get this installed ASAP too, I am cooking for a friend of mine that is pregnant and due in about 2 weeks.  It might be bad for my health if the food isnt ready when she comes over.


----------



## mdgoos (Jun 21, 2007)

Hawg,
What does the chimney vent do?


----------



## ammjr (Jun 21, 2007)

I found this one at Lowes: http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?actio...14A&lpage=none


----------



## hawgheaven (Jun 21, 2007)

The hole saw that AMMJR mentioned is exactly what I used.

The vent hose runs from the chimney stack down to just above the grate surface. This keeps the hot air and smoke from just sweeping over the meat and out the chimney.


----------



## mdgoos (Jun 21, 2007)

Hawg 
Do you have a couple other pictures so i can better understand?


----------



## hawgheaven (Jun 21, 2007)

Not right now, but I'll see what I can get for ya'...


----------



## chris_harper (Jun 21, 2007)

did you check at academy? i bought both of mine at my local academy. i bought the 2" model, it only needs a 3/8" hole.


----------

